# DIY Bowsling Part 2



## S2KHAWK (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting. I had the same thinking as you because I went out last night and bought some scrap leather and some punches from Hobby Lobby. I was able to get a pretty good sized bag of leather for $5.99. I did basically the same thing you did except I didn't have an old sling so I just had to wing it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*heere's another idea..*

I use old aluminum arrow shafts for punches. Just use a reamer to sharpen the inside of the shaft!


----------



## nateyj (Jul 18, 2007)

I made some last year. what are you guys useing for the black end caps?


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

nateyj said:


> I made some last year. what are you guys useing for the black end caps?


I did one 3 months ago this is the drawing of the leather part that i made. Copied to a paper and placed on top of the leather and cut the leather and trim.:shade: ant there you have it:darkbeer:


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

nateyj said:


> I made some last year. what are you guys useing for the black end caps?


Nothing fancy, just heat shrink tubing.


----------



## nateyj (Jul 18, 2007)

akgator said:


> Nothing fancy, just heat shrink tubing.


Thats what I used but was looking for something that would look facier!!!


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

You can get the heat shrink tubing in several different colors, might help to fancy up a sling that way.


----------



## CounterPoint (Dec 9, 2008)

*Attaching the sling?*

how does this attach to the bow? 

Do the ends of the leather fold around to the center to apply pressure for the sling to no pull through the leather?

I do not have a sling and am ready to make the leather piece.

If you have additional photos that might help as well.

Thank you,

CP


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

Put your stabilizer through the hole in the center of the leather and screw it to your bow.


----------



## CounterPoint (Dec 9, 2008)

Let me make the question clearer.

the lose ends of the sling that are threaded through the leather strap are what I am referring too. When weaved through the leather and the stabilizer through the center hole is that the complete piece? 

Does this free ends of the braided sling get any other pressure on them to hold them in the sling?

Thanks,

CP


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

The way it looks in the last picture is the finished product and ready to mount on your bow. Once the braided sling is threaded through the three holes, you would have to be a gorilla to pull it out!


----------



## quicksilv43 (Apr 7, 2007)

can u make me a leather piece


----------



## muskyff (Mar 1, 2008)

*leather*

Can anyone tell me were online I might buy the leather to do this, all I find is big pieces any help would be appriciated thanks


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

Try here: www.tandyleatherfactory.com/Default.asp


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Jan 2, 2009)

how do you make the sling?


----------



## Shoottothrill (Apr 27, 2007)

there is a post a few down from this one in the DIY section that takes it into detail..very good tutorial...have a look


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

and if you get an old paint scraper and heat it with a torch for a few seconds you wont need to tape or shrink tube the ends...


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

nateyj said:


> I made some last year. what are you guys useing for the black end caps?


There is a substance used on plier handles that comes in a can. It is a liquid but dries solid. All you do is dip the ends in and wait for it to dry. It comes in several colors as well. Never tried it for this purpose but did use it on all my slip joint, dikes, nippers,and other hand tools as a insulator and comfort grip.


----------



## hastings24 (Jan 30, 2009)

*how*

did u get the metal piece in the middle?


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

I decided to leave it off. I could have bought the correct size grommet and setting tools from the same place I bought the leather. I even considered going to an aircraft parts store and buying "dimple washers" like I used to have on my airplane's engine cowling. In the end, I couldn't see what a metal part added to the sling. Personal preference (like most things in archery!).


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

*Leather*

If you have a Big Lots /Odd Lots store near you , you can buy leather belts for around $5.00, you can find some with a fancy design on them & make fancy slings. 
I make slings out of all leather, & I use to do leather work & tooling & could make pretty much anything that can be made out of leather. I will start a thread when I get time on some stuff I made that deals with archery(slings ,quivers bow holders.. I don't do much now because it takes to much time & can't make en ought $$$$ for the time.
You can also get belts cheap at Ollie's Outlet or Gabiel Brothers, as long as they are wide enough, 2" should be.


----------



## Maine Woods (May 17, 2007)

Here is another place to buy leather online as well as punches and any other leather working tool you might ever use. http://www.brettunsvillage.com/leather/


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

some where i saw some leather pieces shaped like an X with the holes(4holes) punched about 1/2" in from the ends of the angled lines and the 5/16" hole in the center. it really looked good and cleanfor the use of a better word.hope this helps.


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

i have to try shrink tubing, im tired of burning my thumbs lol


----------



## buster no.1 (Jun 20, 2009)

akgator,thanks for sharing the information concerning the bow sling


----------



## Second-Hand Bow (Nov 17, 2008)

I just bought a bag of scrap leather from Hobby Lobby for under $3 that had a long strip of thick leather that will make at least a couple of the leather components. Not too bad of a deal seeing that I have the rope for the project just laying around...


----------



## stile (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, great info.


----------



## heyyoman (Aug 8, 2008)

I completed this by getting a wide leather belt from my local goodwill store. Cost me $1.30 and I used the tip given previously to use a aluminum arrow section, sharpened with a reamer bit, for a punch. Turned out great! thanks for the info all.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thicker the leather, the better it is. Thin stuff gets droopy pretty fast.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

heyyoman said:


> I completed this by getting a wide leather belt from my local goodwill store. Cost me $1.30 and I used the tip given previously to use a aluminum arrow section, sharpened with a reamer bit, for a punch. Turned out great! thanks for the info all.


It works pretty darn good. Post up some pics of the finished product.


----------



## SHOOTTOKILL (Jun 30, 2009)

pretty sweet


----------



## Turbo2Pete (Oct 8, 2009)

nycredneck said:


> There is a substance used on plier handles that comes in a can. It is a liquid but dries solid. All you do is dip the ends in and wait for it to dry. It comes in several colors as well. Never tried it for this purpose but did use it on all my slip joint, dikes, nippers,and other hand tools as a insulator and comfort grip.


"Plasti-Dip" Home Depot carries it....

I was going to suggest "Liquid tape" also from Home Depot - electrical dept. it's Liquid electrical tape, I think it's a thinner liquid than the plasti-dip, which should let it penetrate the cord some to really lock it in... let it dry and brush on another layer or two as needed.

Pete


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

I've had lots of questions on the dimensions of the leather piece of the bowsling. The attached file has a tracing of the leather on a .25" x .25" grid. I hope this gets you in the ballpark for making your own.


----------



## Snake Braid (Dec 30, 2004)

Iceman2383 said:


> i have to try shrink tubing, im tired of burning my thumbs lol




Get your fingers wet before you grab the melted ends.


----------



## Snake Braid (Dec 30, 2004)

Turbo2Pete said:


> "Plasti-Dip" Home Depot carries it....
> 
> I was going to suggest "Liquid tape" also from Home Depot - electrical dept. it's Liquid electrical tape, I think it's a thinner liquid than the plasti-dip, which should let it penetrate the cord some to really lock it in... let it dry and brush on another layer or two as needed.
> 
> Pete


Tried the liquid tape but I would save your money on that one I didn't have much success with it.

Might have to try the plastic dip...


----------



## Huckelberry75 (Nov 9, 2009)

JWT said:


> I use old aluminum arrow shafts for punches. Just use a reamer to sharpen the inside of the shaft!


Empty .45/.40 & .38/.357 brass cases reamed to a sharp edge will also work just fine, and I bet most all of us have that sort of stuff laying around. I know that the empty brass isn't archery related, but let's face it, we are all outdoorsmen here. 

PS. a reamed .223 also makes a pretty good punch cutter for you cigar smokers. FWIW

Great thread!!:shade::shade:


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

Instead of leather, I use conveyor belting. Tractor Supply sells the 5 inch wide for around $ 3 or so a foot. Believe that this material also provides a bit more dampening than the leather.


----------



## REDNECK1676 (Sep 22, 2009)

You can pick up a full set of hole punches at Harbor Freight tools. All the way from 1/4 to 1/2 i think for about 15 bucks.


----------



## chadmartinson (Nov 6, 2009)

awesome, now I see how the sling attaches. thanks:darkbeer:


----------



## kevin39208 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Bookmark*

To find later. Thanks for the info guys. :darkbeer:


----------



## BigRed1439 (Jun 9, 2010)

i used shrink tubeing works great i also got some Liquid Tape i thought it would have worked but never would harden up look great but let me down lol stick with the Shrink Tubeing you will be happy


----------

